# Leopard gecko floor temp and ambient temp



## Kumi (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, I am sorry I have posted similer question once but am still not sure about the temprature in the vivarium which I keep my new Leopard Gecko.

The vivaruim has fitted with a heat mat which floor temperature is kept 30 to 33C with thermostat. I check the floor temperature with a digital termometer and also using a Lucky Reptile Infrared Thermometer. 

I also have an analoge thermometer placed approx 10cm above from the floor in the middle of the back panel of the 2 feet vivarium.
It shows ambient temperature day time 18 to 20C, and night time 14 to 16C.

I wonder if the ambitent temperature is too low, even the floor temperature is fine, as the leo has stopped eating for more than 10 days now...?

I have got a 15W red lamp which I use only for vewing her after dark for short time, but if I keep the light on the ambient temp will go up to around 24C.

Is it better if I used the red lamp to warm up the air in vivaruim (if it is on 24/7, would it affect to the leo day/night cycle?) or would it be OK for relying on the floor temperature only?

My leo came to our house only 2 weeks ago so I understand she may have not been settled yet, but I am so worried she is not eating because of the wrong temperature?

Any suggestion would be appriciated.


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Has she eaten at all since she came to you? I personally would put the not eating down to moving or the drop in temp that the full of the uk has been experiencing. 

You could increase the floor temp slightly. I am of the opinion geckos know best what temps they like. And some do like it warmer than the 'normal' range. I tend to keep some point on my heat mat at 34-36. The secret is to have a variety of heat ranges and let your geckos behavior guide you. 

I personally wouldn't use the heat bulb. But that's just a personal preference for me given that Leos need belly heat to digest their food

Hope this makes sense. Drop me a pm any time if its confusing and I'll try and explain better.


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

I only measure the floor temperature. Leo's absorb heat through their bellies to digest their food. I prefer to have the floor temp at around 32-33c. 

As you mentioned, you've only had her for 2 weeks so she could still be settling in, so i wouldnt worry. It took my new leo's 4 weeks to start eating when i got them. If you dont already, i would advise weighing your leo weekly, so that you can monitor any changes. If there is drop in weight (i read somewhere a loss of 10% body weight) then id be concerned, but if your leo is maintaining a steady weight, then i wouldnt be overly worried. 

When my male leo wasnt eating, i gave him reptoboost baths. You can buy reptoboost from a petshop. Its got electrolytes which help stimulate an appetite. Saying this i wouldnt bath your leo just yet, its more likely to stress it out more, but you can put reptoboost in their drinking water.


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

there's nothing wrong with increasing the ambient temperature as long as it doesn't stop ur heat matt from reaching the right temperature because i tried a heat emitting bulb out but it turned the thermostat of to quickly and my heat matt never reached 32. there has been a change is my geckos abitite since the weathers become colder they have just started eating again since December but its nothing to worry about as long as U monitor them and like the guys before said watch their weight. They are interesting animals for the facts that they can survive so easerly without food i mean they store it in their tale but if i was told not to poo not to eat and survive a week id be breaking into the cookie jar withing minutes lol best of luck with ur new lizards


----------



## Kumi (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, thank you for your kind advices!

Lesley4444, I have incerased the floor temp slightly and it is now 33 to 34C, and when my leo came out tonight she seems more active while she is still not eating. I will keep this temp and see how she goes.

kelz.1988, I am surprised to hear that your leos took 4 weeks to start eating! When she is settled (as she is still quite jumpy at the moment) I will weigh her regularly to keep eye on her weight. I will also get reptboost from a local pet shop or an internet shop.

Mikroberts, I never thought increasing ambient temp could stop heat matt from reaching the set temperature! Absolutely good point! I will use my red bulb for vewing my leo for a short period only so it would not affect the temp of the vivaruim.

As I said my leo looks more active tonight so hopefully she is getting used to her new environment and will start eating when it gets a bit warmer!


----------

